
Color Bash Prompts - olalonde
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Color_Bash_Prompt
======
aliem
ArchLinux wiki became, along with gentoo's handbook, one of the few places to
get good information about many recurring questions about gnu/linux
configuration.

~~~
yabai
Yes. I used to use the Gentoo wiki...these days, it seems like all the action
is on the Arch wiki.

Arch is a great distro!

------
zerovox
This could be the first time I've approved of style="text-decoration: blink;"
being used.

~~~
gbaygon
Indeed. But after reading your comment i had to open Firefox to see that, it
doesn't blink in Chrome. It seems that "The 'blink' value is not supported in
IE, Chrome, or Safari." according to w3schools.

------
sravfeyn
I have a question that suits the context.

How can I get syntax highlighting on Bash while in interactive mode of
interpreted languages like Python. Also applies to Standard-ML prompt.

~~~
tomku
Bash doesn't actually handle the syntax highlighting in those cases, it's all
done by the interpreter itself. You'll need to either modify your interpreter
through a plugin or replace it. For Python, check out bpython [1]. If you
don't mind using a graphical program for your interactive REPL, check out
DreamPie [2] or the newish GUI version of ipython [3], which is a bit of a
bear to install, unfortunately. I don't think the command-line version of
ipython supports syntax highlighting, but I'd love to be wrong about that. I'm
not really qualified to talk about Standard ML as my experience with it have
been primarily in Emacs rather than the REPL.

[1] <http://bpython-interpreter.org/>

[2] <http://dreampie.sourceforge.net/>

[3] <http://ipython.org/>

~~~
sravfeyn
Thank You.

